# Gazidis sotto accusa. E lui prepara annunci.



## Toby rosso nero (11 Febbraio 2020)

Come riporta Repubblica è sempre più difficile la coesistenza tra Maldini, Boban e Gazidis.
La parte commerciale del club è finita sotto i riflettori, specialmente dopo il prossimo accordo al ribasso con Emirates e l'ingaggio di numerosi manager stranieri inoperosi.
Gazidis è pronto a replicare con qualche fatto concreto alle accuse di immobilismo, annunciando nelle prossime settimane una serie di accordi con aziende definite ufficiosamente "di importanza internazionale".


----------



## folletto (11 Febbraio 2020)

Ma preparasse un pò l'annuncio che si leva dal caspio sta sciagura, a Londra i tifosi della squadra dei cannoni ancora brindano per festeggiare l'addio di sta chicca


----------



## Stex (11 Febbraio 2020)

Voglio proprio sentire sti annunci


----------



## Igor91 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Repubblica è sempre più difficile la coesistenza tra Maldini, Boban e Gazidis.
> La parte commerciale del club è finita sotto i riflettori, specialmente dopo il prossimo accordo al ribasso con Emirates e l'ingaggio di numerosi manager stranieri inoperosi.
> Gazidis è pronto a replicare con qualche fatto concreto alle accuse di immobilismo, annunciando nelle prossime settimane una serie di accordi con aziende definite ufficiosamente "di importanza internazionale".



Vattene , ti prego.. non hai fatto NIENTE, ma NIENTE di buono.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Repubblica è sempre più difficile la coesistenza tra Maldini, Boban e Gazidis.
> La parte commerciale del club è finita sotto i riflettori, specialmente dopo il prossimo accordo al ribasso con Emirates e l'ingaggio di numerosi manager stranieri inoperosi.
> Gazidis è pronto a replicare con qualche fatto concreto alle accuse di immobilismo, annunciando nelle prossime settimane una serie di accordi con aziende definite ufficiosamente "di importanza internazionale".



Vattene, indegno.



folletto ha scritto:


> Ma preparasse un pò l'annuncio che si leva dal caspio sta sciagura, a Londra i tifosi della squadra dei cannoni ancora brindano per festeggiare l'addio di sta _*che.cca*_



Fixed.

Pare sia il trastullo diversamente capelluto di Singer figlio al quale ho dedicato i miei lazzi ieri ispirato da Pitermilanista http://www.milanworld.net/elliott-f...el-milan-vt64854-post2001571.html#post2001571


----------



## pazzomania (11 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Repubblica è sempre più difficile la coesistenza tra Maldini, Boban e Gazidis.
> La parte commerciale del club è finita sotto i riflettori, specialmente dopo il prossimo accordo al ribasso con Emirates e l'ingaggio di numerosi manager stranieri inoperosi.
> Gazidis è pronto a replicare con qualche fatto concreto alle accuse di immobilismo, annunciando nelle prossime settimane una serie di accordi con aziende definite ufficiosamente "di importanza internazionale".



che annunciasse allora.


----------



## iceman. (11 Febbraio 2020)

Saranno i soliti accordi da 4 soldi con aziende che non contano niente, un pò come quelli siglati dal duo Fassone-Mirabelli


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Repubblica è sempre più difficile la coesistenza tra Maldini, Boban e Gazidis.
> La parte commerciale del club è finita sotto i riflettori, specialmente dopo il prossimo accordo al ribasso con Emirates e l'ingaggio di numerosi manager stranieri inoperosi.
> Gazidis è pronto a replicare con qualche fatto concreto alle accuse di immobilismo, annunciando nelle prossime settimane una serie di accordi con aziende definite ufficiosamente "di importanza internazionale".



Io aspetto un solo annuncio : quello del suo allontanamento.
Al milan è un corpo estraneo e una presenza nociva.
Non ha avuto nemmeno la decenza di imparare 4 parole in italiano per presentarsi ai tifosi.
Pagato solo per giocare a football manager.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Repubblica è sempre più difficile la coesistenza tra Maldini, Boban e Gazidis.
> La parte commerciale del club è finita sotto i riflettori, specialmente dopo il prossimo accordo al ribasso con Emirates e l'ingaggio di numerosi manager stranieri inoperosi.
> Gazidis è pronto a replicare con qualche fatto concreto alle accuse di immobilismo, annunciando nelle prossime settimane una serie di accordi con aziende definite ufficiosamente "di importanza internazionale".



Annuncerà che è diventato uomo immagine dell'azienda che produce il software StatDNA.

In più, da buon commercialista e amministratore dello stabile di Casa Milan, ha preso accordi con una importante catena di ditte specializzate nel ramo della manutenzione degli edifici, e il club avrà forti sconti per lavori di idraulica, l'imbianchino, pulizia degli uffici, etc etc.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Febbraio 2020)

dai se ne va a fine anno ormai si è capito.
godo, ma lo rimpiazzeranno con un altro parafulmine uguale. non sperate.


----------



## neversayconte (11 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Repubblica è sempre più difficile la coesistenza tra Maldini, Boban e Gazidis.
> La parte commerciale del club è finita sotto i riflettori, specialmente dopo il prossimo accordo al ribasso con Emirates e l'ingaggio di numerosi manager stranieri inoperosi.
> Gazidis è pronto a replicare con qualche fatto concreto alle accuse di immobilismo, annunciando nelle prossime settimane una serie di accordi con aziende definite ufficiosamente "di importanza internazionale".


Il milan è un club finito sotto diversi punti di vista non basterà l addio di quest'uomo inutile. Dico di più non basterà l uscita di scena di helliot, servono tutta una serie di tasselli che permettano di rianimare il cadavere acmilan


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Piena fiducia a Gazidis.

Giudicarne l’operato prima di settembre 2021 non ha senso.

É al timone da 1 anno. 
Il primo bilancio era giá blindato su cifre disastrose.

Il suo lavoro vero é partito da giugno 2019. Almeno 2 anni di lavoro, anche solo per poter smaltire il pregresso e metterci effettivamente del proprio gli vanno concessi.


Se a fine mercato estivo della,stagione 2021/2022 saremo ancora in alto mare potrá essere messo sotto accusa.


----------



## Swaitak (11 Febbraio 2020)

dai quattro belle associazioni umanitarie come Barcellona-Unicef e siamo competitivi


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Piena fiducia a Gazidis.
> 
> Giudicarne l’operato prima di settembre 2021 non ha senso.
> 
> ...



Qui siamo alla follia: Suning arrivò nel 2016 e a Settembre 2017 aveva aumentato di 80 milioni (80 MILIONI!!!!) il fatturato dell’Inter che era ancora fuori dalla CL (visto che ci tornerà solo nel 2018), dopo un anno.

Noi dobbiamo aspettare tre anni, TRE (visto che Idiott è arrivato a Luglio 2018), per giudicare l’operato di sta gentaglia? Ma non scherziamo proprio.

A Giugno 2022 ci conviene essere in ben altre mani, anche perché altrimenti poveri noi. Se nel 2022 fossimo ancora in mano a questi significherebbe essere ancora al livello dell’Inter di fine stagione 2015/2016, che aspettava ancora un vero proprietario, e ci ha messo poi tre anni per diventare una contender per lo scudetto.

Vorrebbe dire dover attendere altri cinque/sei anni solo per arrivare al livello dell’Inter attuale, con magari loro che saranno a lottare per vincere scudetti e coppe campioni o le avranno già vinte. 

Sala dovrebbe dare l’approvazione per lo stadio in breve tempo, se ne era parlato qui sul forum, credi che lo strozzino si ritroverà il Milan sul groppone anche con lo stadio approvato e il settlment agreement dalla UEFA (i costi si stanno tagliando per ottenere l’SA la prossima Estate se non erro)?


----------



## Cataldinho (11 Febbraio 2020)

Per la traduzione degli annunci chiederanno una consulenza esterna a Borini?


----------



## Manue (11 Febbraio 2020)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Il milan è un club finito sotto diversi punti di vista non basterà l addio di quest'uomo inutile. Dico di più non basterà l uscita di scena di helliot, servono tutta una serie di tasselli che permettano di rianimare il cadavere acmilan



E' molto piu semplice di quello che credi.
E' calcio, si vince o si perde, a determinare il risultato sono i giocatori, 
conta chi va in campo, se azzecchi, sei subito competitivo.

I tasselli lasciamoli ai mobilieri per montare i mobili.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Piena fiducia a Gazidis.
> 
> Giudicarne l’operato prima di settembre 2021 non ha senso.
> 
> ...



Suvvia, andrebbe licenziato solo per aver pensato come attuabile un milan versione zecchino d'oro.
L'under 23 gioca in serie C , non in serie A.


----------



## Manue (11 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Piena fiducia a Gazidis.
> 
> Giudicarne l’operato prima di settembre 2021 non ha senso.
> 
> ...



Esatto, la penso come te.
Inoltre lavora in una situazione difficile, con una proprietà che non fa sponsorizzazioni come l'Inter, 
e con risultati sportivi imbarazzanti.
Come fa ad ottenere più soldi dagli sponsor se non otteniamo risultati sportivi ?

Lui deve diminuire i costi, aumentare i ricavi, 
ne riparleremo a bilancio chiuso.
Intanto i costi li ha diminuiti.


----------



## neversayconte (11 Febbraio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> E' molto piu semplice di quello che credi.
> E' calcio, si vince o si perde, a determinare il risultato sono i giocatori,
> conta chi va in campo, se azzecchi, sei subito competitivo.
> 
> I tasselli lasciamoli ai mobilieri per montare i mobili.



Ingenuo. I risultati si ottengono sul campo ma soprattutto fuori dal campo, con sponsorship, stadio di proprietà, gente ammanicata con il palazzo della lega e Figc. Non abbiamo niente di tutto questo, niente


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Suvvia, andrebbe licenziato solo per aver pensato come attuabile un milan versione zecchino d'oro.
> L'under 23 gioca in serie C , non in serie A.



Amen. Ma no, ma figurati, aspettiamo la fine della stagione 2021/2022, così forse al livello dell’Inda attuale (avessi detto il Liverpool) ci torneremo forse nella seconda metà degli anni ‘20, dove in Europa dopo 20 anni che non solo non vinciamo ma non lottiamo per vincere oltre ad essere stati fuori un bordello di anni avremo lo stesso appeal del Benfica attuale.







Anzi, che dico


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Esatto, la penso come te.
> Inoltre lavora in una situazione difficile, con una proprietà che non fa sponsorizzazioni come l'Inter,
> e con risultati sportivi imbarazzanti.
> Come fa ad ottenere più soldi dagli sponsor se non otteniamo risultati sportivi ?
> ...



Scusa ma sono capaci tutti di aumentare il fatturato in un campionato come la Premier o con un Babbo Natale di proprietario che pompa soldi suoi nel club, allora Gazidis a che quarzo serve? Devono andarsene sia lui che il suo padrone, stop.

Perché Idiott è una sciagura ma lui riesce a peggiorare ulteriormente la situazione.


----------



## davidelynch (11 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Piena fiducia a Gazidis.
> 
> Giudicarne l’operato prima di settembre 2021 non ha senso.
> 
> ...



Per me si è qualificato non avallando l'operazione Ibra la scorsa stagione, specialmente alla luce dell'impatto dello svedese sulla squadra e sul campionato italiano. Sicuramente ci avrebbe portato alla champions, requisito fondamentale, per tornare ad essere quanto meno una squadra dignitosa. Errore che dimostra tutta la sua incompetenza. Da mandare via senza se e senza ma.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Febbraio 2020)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Per me si è qualificato non avallando l'operazione Ibra la scorsa stagione, specialmente alla luce dell'impatto dello svedese sulla squadra e sul campionato italiano. Sicuramente ci avrebbe portato alla champions, requisito fondamentale, per tornare ad essere quanto meno una squadra dignitosa. Errore che dimostra tutta la sua incompetenza. Da mandare via senza se e senza ma.



Via a calci nei denti. L’anno scorso ci ha sabotato la stagione quel maledetto.


----------



## Manue (11 Febbraio 2020)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Ingenuo. I risultati si ottengono sul campo ma soprattutto fuori dal campo, con sponsorship, stadio di proprietà, gente ammanicata con il palazzo della lega e Figc. Non abbiamo niente di tutto questo, niente



Puoi avere tutto quello che vuoi, 
ma se sbagli gli acquisti dei giocatori, 
non vinci niente... niente.

Sai perché?
in campo non va lo stadio, non vanno gli sponsor, 
vanno persone che tu paghi per fare quel lavoro, lo possono fare bene o male, 
se azzecchi qualche acquisto, puoi vincere.


----------



## Manue (11 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Scusa ma sono capaci tutti di aumentare il fatturato in un campionato come la Premier o con un Babbo Natale di proprietario che pompa soldi suoi nel club, allora Gazidis a che quarzo serve? Devono andarsene sia lui che il suo padrone, stop.
> 
> Perché Idiott è una sciagura ma lui riesce a peggiorare ulteriormente la situazione.



Ma io non ho parlato di Premier


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ma io non ho parlato di Premier



Era per dire che in Premier anche quelli come lui sono capaci, è in Serie A che si vede il manico.



Manue ha scritto:


> Puoi avere tutto quello che vuoi,
> ma se sbagli gli acquisti dei giocatori,
> non vinci niente... niente.
> 
> ...



Ma la possibilità di azzeccare acquisti di giocatori di alto livello aumenta esponenzialmente con una maggiore disponibilità economica, la quale aumenta con gli sponsor e lo stadio di proprietà ecc. 

Poi certo, se azzecchi a 20 milioni l’uno 4 o 5 giocatori del livello di Theo allora cominci a svoltare, il problema è che è difficilissimo farlo.

Quindi Neversayconte ha ragione, perché è difficilissimo fare, anzi rifare, il Milan (rifare perché siamo stati letteralmente azzerati, come se avessimo subito tre Calciopoli in una, a livello di danni che ci sono stati fatti), con mezzi da squadra inferiore.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Piena fiducia a Gazidis.
> 
> Giudicarne l’operato prima di settembre 2021 non ha senso.
> 
> ...



Più che altro bisogna capire che effetto potrebbe avere cambiare solo lui.
In altre parole dove arrivino le responsabilità della proprietà e l'effettivo lavoro di Gazidis.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Piena fiducia a Gazidis.
> 
> Giudicarne l’operato prima di settembre 2021 non ha senso.
> 
> ...



no, se rimane fino a quella data va messo sotto un tram.
perchè siamo già in lega pro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Più che altro bisogna capire che effetto potrebbe avere cambiare solo lui.
> In altre parole dove arrivino le responsabilità della proprietà e l'effettivo lavoro di Gazidis.



Ma infatti vanno cambiati entrambi, proprietà e AD. Però io credo che Gazidis riesca a peggiorare ulteriormente la situazione, prova ne è l’affare Ibra, che è stato bloccato da lui lo scorso anno e non dalla proprietà. Andare in CL lo scorso anno avrebbe aumentato enormemente il progresso di crescita perfino con questa proprietà fake, Gazidis ci ha fatto perdere due o tre anni con quella mossa sciagurata.



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> no, se rimane fino a quella data va messo sotto un tram.
> perchè siamo già in lega pro.



In Lega Pro no, ma più passa il tempo più le possibilità di tornare al vertice diminuiscono. Altri cinque o sei anni e avremo perso anche quel minimo allure che ci rimane, ora ci sono ancora giocatori come Sergio Ramos che dicono “nel mondo dopo il Real c’è solo il Milan” perché sanno cosa sia il Milan vero, ma sta venendo su una generazione di giocatori per i quali noi siamo zero, basti pensare alle parole di Piatek che si è permesso di trattarci come una meta di passaggio davanti ai giornalisti col suo famoso “quando cambierò club vorrò valere 70 milioni”. Serve un cambio radicale in tempi abbastanza brevi, e in questo potrebbe aiutarci Sala con l’approvazione dello stadio, altrimenti siamo rovinati.

I giocatori mica desiderano andare al Toro solo perché negli anni ‘40 è stato un club leggendario, e nemmeno desiderano andare all’Ajax solo perché negli anni ‘70 scrisse la storia del calcio. 

Con la differenza ulteriore e aggravante che il Milan sarebbe il primo top club di un top campionato (Italiano, inglese e spagnolo, mettiamoci pure la Germania) a non riemergere. I top club di questi paesi (ovviamente il Toro non lo considero visto che è “morto” prima della nascita del calcio moderno e delle coppe europee), hanno tutti avuto momenti di crisi anche enorme ma si sono tutti rialzati, se rimanessimo così ancora per anni rischieremmo di essere i primi in questo senso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Più che altro bisogna capire che effetto potrebbe avere cambiare solo lui.
> In altre parole dove arrivino le responsabilità della proprietà e l'effettivo lavoro di Gazidis.



sicuramente sta facendo quel che vuole la proprietà. ma la firma la mette lui.
verrà cambiato ma servirà a poco. ne metteranno uno uguale.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sicuramente sta facendo quel che vuole la proprietà. ma la firma la mette lui.
> verrà cambiato ma servirà a poco. ne metteranno uno uguale.



Vero in parte. Nel senso che la proprietà ha sicuramente la colpa enorme di mettere poche risorse proprie, ma Gazidis, non la proprietà, ha mandato a monte Ibra lo scorso anno, col risultato che se va tutto bene torneremo in CL nel 2020/2021, e se quello che pensano alcuni come Lineker10 fosse vero (cioè che non rinnoveranno Ibra e che i profili esperti che arriveranno saranno gente alla Kjaer, roba da suicidio) non torneremo in CL nemmeno l’anno prossimo (ovviamente supponendo che non cambi nel frattempo la proprietà, che quel maledetto Sala si sbrighi con la faccenda stadio).

Quindi Gazidis ci ha fatto perdere due anni nella migliore delle ipotesi, e forse anche tre. Uno così andrebbe cacciato seduta-stante vedendo cosa sta facendo Ibra, e in società meno evolute avrebbe anche ripercussioni di altro tipo. Con quella mossa sciagurata ci ha fatto perdere 50 milioni della CL oltre ad altri sponsor che sarebbero arrivati con la possibilità questa Estate di fare un mercato migliore e crescere, ci ha azzoppato.

Poi non parla mai, ma vabbè, cos’è che si dice dei cani, spesso? “Gli manca solo la parola”: e noi avendo un cane come A.D...


----------



## Doc55 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Gazidis al momento non ha nessuna responsabilità sui mancati aumenti di capitale, oggi è oggettivamente difficile per chiunque vendere un prodotto solo sulla storia. Inter ed altre società hanno usufruito di investimenti mascherati sotto forma di sponsorizzazioni da parte delle proprietà.
Il mancato acquisto di Ibra è una leggenda metropolitana smentita dallo stesso Ibra. Vedi conferenza di presentazione.
Unico errore di Gazidis è stato avallare lo sciagurato mercato di Leonardo, Settanta e più milioni buttati che avrebbero potuto cambiare la nostra storia


----------



## diavolo (11 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Piena fiducia a Gazidis.
> 
> Giudicarne l’operato prima di settembre 2021 non ha senso.
> 
> ...



Hai parenti in Sudafrica?


----------



## Raryof (11 Febbraio 2020)

"Com potett vedè o fimmato una acherdo con one not sponsor di ricresite da capeli very famous, io ha provato su me e sono molta cantenta di risultati, guaddata mia scalp comè billo now, scusati miu italiano ma StatDNA occupy too much tempo for me che sono siempre alla ricecca di granda giovana giucatori per un Milan importanto in Italia e nel mundo. Sto working al nuovo sponsor che verrà dope Puma, Givova, loro detto me che preferire GFVIP ma io tratta bene e porterò a casa una altra grande obietivo di rinasita fondamentale per il glorious AC Milan. Elliott fa complimenta a me e the others per la almost raggiunted salvessa del club, to fight contr il Pamma e un gran orgollio pe noi e per tutta la tifosa di Milan. Tifosi stare tranquilla ora."


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Repubblica è sempre più difficile la coesistenza tra Maldini, Boban e Gazidis.
> La parte commerciale del club è finita sotto i riflettori, specialmente dopo il prossimo accordo al ribasso con Emirates e l'ingaggio di numerosi manager stranieri inoperosi.
> Gazidis è pronto a replicare con qualche fatto concreto alle accuse di immobilismo, annunciando nelle prossime settimane una serie di accordi con aziende definite ufficiosamente "di importanza internazionale".



Dopo l'acqua per il mercato cinese, avremo come sponsor l'acqua per il deserto australiano.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sicuramente sta facendo quel che vuole la proprietà. ma la firma la mette lui.
> verrà cambiato ma servirà a poco. ne metteranno uno uguale.



Infatti. Io ne contesto lo stipendio spropositato. 
Per il resto non so quanto inciderebbe sostituirlo se non cambia radicalmente la logica di gestione.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Qui siamo alla follia: Suning arrivò nel 2016 e a Settembre 2017 aveva aumentato di 80 milioni (80 MILIONI!!!!) il fatturato dell’Inter che era ancora fuori dalla CL (visto che ci tornerà solo nel 2018), dopo un anno.
> 
> Noi dobbiamo aspettare tre anni, TRE (visto che Idiott è arrivato a Luglio 2018), per giudicare l’operato di sta gentaglia? Ma non scherziamo proprio.
> 
> ...



Suning arriva dopo 2 anni che Thoir ha fatto razionalizzazione delle spese, Gazidis arriva dopo Fassone-Mirabelli e a Leonardo. Gli servono due anni per fare quello che ha fatto Thoir all’Inter (magari meglio)


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Febbraio 2020)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Per me si è qualificato non avallando l'operazione Ibra la scorsa stagione, specialmente alla luce dell'impatto dello svedese sulla squadra e sul campionato italiano. Sicuramente ci avrebbe portato alla champions, requisito fondamentale, per tornare ad essere quanto meno una squadra dignitosa. Errore che dimostra tutta la sua incompetenza. Da mandare via senza se e senza ma.



L’ipotetico “stop” a Ibra sarebbe arrivato 15gg dopo il suo insediamento, neanche aveva visto i libri contabili.
C’é molto romanzo intorno a Gazidis.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Suning arriva dopo 2 anni che Thoir ha fatto razionalizzazione delle spese, Gazidis arriva dopo Fassone-Mirabelli e a Leonardo. Gli servono due anni per fare quello che ha fatto Thoir all’Inter (magari meglio)



A sto punto non resta che sperare che l’ok allo stadio (Sala, hurry the fuck up!) acceleri il processo di vendita del club, perché io altri due anni così e avrò un’età biologica di almeno 25 anni superiore a quella anagrafica, e già non sono più di primo pelo quindi potrebbe essere un problema.


----------



## Zenos (11 Febbraio 2020)

Ahahahah i 2 anni a gazidis un po' come i 2 che dovevamo dare a Fassone,Mirabelli,Montella,Gattuso, Giampaolo...


----------



## zamp2010 (11 Febbraio 2020)

La cosa e che anche se Cazzidis trova un po' di palle a parlare, direbbe solo cazzatte. Promesse non mantenute e chiacchiere al vento idem per Maldini e Boban.


----------



## nybreath (11 Febbraio 2020)

Non credo possa essere sostituito, secondo me sta facendo quello per cui è stato preso, vivacchiare e spendere il meno possibile.

Per valutare l operato di Gazidis bisogna vedere cosa gli è stato chiesto, e non cosa vogliamo noi tifosi, è il vertice il problema, la proprietà che degli obiettivi sportivi non se ne frega niente.


----------



## Djici (11 Febbraio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Puoi avere tutto quello che vuoi,
> ma se sbagli gli acquisti dei giocatori,
> non vinci niente... niente.
> 
> ...



Eh allora pure il Lecce l'anno prossimo, se azzecca qualche acquisto può vincere. Mica contano i soldi. "basta azzeccare qualche colpo" con un budget di zero, o addirittura con un budget negativo... 
Noi non abbiamo budget. Spendiamo qualche milione sul mercato ma solo perché scadono contratti onerosi.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Infatti. Io ne contesto lo stipendio spropositato.
> *Per il resto non so quanto inciderebbe sostituirlo se non cambia radicalmente la logica di gestione.*



La logica di gestione l'ha decisa lui...per questo va cacciato all'istante
Questo ''sapientone'' pretende di produrre champagne mischiando lo spumante con l'acqua
Di calcio non capisce proprio nulla...ancora non ha capito che in questo sport a questi livelli più spendi e meno spendi...
Sono i campioni a portare risultati sia in campo che fuori...sono loro ad aumentare il fatturato...sono lora ad aumentare il valore della società
Invece lui è convinto di trovare il ''Sacro Graal'' nascosto in qualche ragazzo che gioca in posti sconosciuti...
Si spara nel mucchio...si punta sul ''Gratta e (forse) vinci''

I risultati di questa politica sono sotto gli occhi di tutti...abbiamo una squadra da centro classifica...talmente fragile che al primo soffio di vento ''svolazza'' via dal campo senza più ritornarci...

I problemi sono tanti...ma il più grande ed il primo da risolvere è il ''signor'' Gazidis....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Mi fa piacere che finalmente anche la stampa stia mettendo in discussione questo soggetto.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> La logica di gestione l'ha decisa lui...per questo va cacciato all'istante
> Questo ''sapientone'' pretende di produrre champagne mischiando lo spumante con l'acqua
> Di calcio non capisce proprio nulla...ancora non ha capito che in questo sport a questi livelli più spendi e meno spendi...
> Sono i campioni a portare risultati sia in campo che fuori...sono loro ad aumentare il fatturato...sono lora ad aumentare il valore della società
> ...



Mah non sono così convinto che sia lui a decidere la politica, piuttosto il CDA che poi, alternativamente, dovrebbe approvare gli aumenti di bilancio per finanziare la politica che indichi tu.

Io non credo proprio che esista al mondo un qualunque dirigente che dice "i campioni non li voglio, preferisco giovani scommesse"... non ti pare? E' logico che a spingere per una politica del genere sia la proprietà o chi ci mette i soldi.

In ogni caso troppo superficiale sparare a zero su Gazidis come padre di tutti i mali, per me non è così. Faccio fatica a capire dove arrivino le sue responsabilità nella nostra attuale situazione. Responsabilità che naturalmente ha per forza in una certa misura visto il ruolo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Suning arriva dopo 2 anni che Thoir ha fatto razionalizzazione delle spese, Gazidis arriva dopo Fassone-Mirabelli e a Leonardo. Gli servono due anni per fare quello che ha fatto Thoir all’Inter (magari meglio)



balle.
gazzosa c'era con leonardo. questo è già il suo 2o anno.

inutile ripetere falsità. leonardo ha fatto da solo 1 mese e basta in agosto e non ha neanche speso gran che. il grosso lo ha speso a gennaio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> La logica di gestione l'ha decisa lui...per questo va cacciato all'istante
> Questo ''sapientone'' pretende di produrre champagne mischiando lo spumante con l'acqua
> Di calcio non capisce proprio nulla...ancora non ha capito che in questo sport a questi livelli più spendi e meno spendi...
> Sono i campioni a portare risultati sia in campo che fuori...sono loro ad aumentare il fatturato...sono lora ad aumentare il valore della società
> ...



non lo so. iolo vedo più uno sfigato che ha chiesto una barca di soldi per fare la figura dello scemo.
perchè probabilmente anchelui sa che così fai la figura dello scemo...


----------



## Jino (11 Febbraio 2020)

Ma quali annunci volete che possa fare un club che fa ridere, RIDERE, da almeno cinque anni.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma quali annunci volete che possa fare un club che fa ridere, RIDERE, da almeno cinque anni.



Cinque? Siamo in declino dal 2007 e in disfacimento dal 2012.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> "Com potett vedè o fimmato una acherdo con one not sponsor di ricresite da capeli very famous, io ha provato su me e sono molta cantenta di risultati, guaddata mia scalp comè billo now, scusati miu italiano ma StatDNA occupy too much tempo for me che sono siempre alla ricecca di granda giovana giucatori per un Milan importanto in Italia e nel mundo. Sto working al nuovo sponsor che verrà dope Puma, Givova, loro detto me che preferire GFVIP ma io tratta bene e porterò a casa una altra grande obietivo di rinasita fondamentale per il glorious AC Milan. Elliott fa complimenta a me e the others per la almost raggiunted salvessa del club, to fight contr il Pamma e un gran orgollio pe noi e per tutta la tifosa di Milan. Tifosi stare tranquilla ora."



“ Almost raggiunted”


----------



## Pamparulez2 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Al peggio non c è fine... ancora leggo difese di gazzosa, cr7 degli ad


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> balle.
> gazzosa c'era con leonardo. questo è già il suo 2o anno.
> 
> inutile ripetere falsità. leonardo ha fatto da solo 1 mese e basta in agosto e non ha neanche speso gran che. il grosso lo ha speso a gennaio.



Non é cosí.

Un esempio....
Higuain per 6 mesi costo 9 milioni per 6 mesi di prestito e 9 milioni di 8ngaggiomlordo per 6 mesi: totale.... 18 milioni, per 6 mesi.
Piatek, comprato a 35 venduto a 28, costo cartellino 7 milioni, costo ingaggio 4 lordi. Totale 11 milioni, ma per 12 non per 6 mesi.

Altro esempio.... Caldara, comprato a 35 e venduto (forse) a 15 costo cartellino 20 milioni, costo ingaggio (per 18 mesi) 6 milioni. Totale costo 26 milioni.... per zero presenze...

Vogliamo parlare di Laxalt?

Gazidis é arrivato a Dicembre con tutti questi danni giá fatti. In un mese ha avvallato l’acquisto di uno che é costato 11 milioni in un anno pur di liberare uno che all’anno ne prendeva 36. Certo un errore, ma non esiziale.

La prima campagna in cui ha partecipato dando direttive é quella estiva. 

Per ripulire i problemi di contratto che si é ritrovato a lui Boban e Maldini servono almeno 2 campagne estive (impossibile sostituire tutti e 24 in una sola). Poi si potrá costruire in crescita.

Io almeno la penso cosí.


----------



## Beppe85 (12 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non é cosí.
> 
> Un esempio....
> Higuain per 6 mesi costo 9 milioni per 6 mesi di prestito e 9 milioni di 8ngaggiomlordo per 6 mesi: totale.... 18 milioni, per 6 mesi.
> ...



Sui conti non mi permetterei mai di contraddirti. Ne sai più di tutti di sicuro. Però l'operato di gazidis non è solo quello. Gli sponsor dove sono? Il grande piano di rilancio dov'è? Manco parla italiano... e dopo tipo 2 anni che sta in Italia... mi pareva il minimo! E invece manco quello. Io spero che tra i vari annunci che sta preparando ci sia anche l'annuncio delle sue dimissioni!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Febbraio 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Sui conti non mi permetterei mai di contraddirti. Ne sai più di tutti di sicuro. Però l'operato di gazidis non è solo quello. Gli sponsor dove sono? Il grande piano di rilancio dov'è? Manco parla italiano... e dopo tipo 2 anni che sta in Italia... mi pareva il minimo! E invece manco quello. Io spero che tra i vari annunci che sta preparando ci sia anche l'annuncio delle sue dimissioni!



Sull’Italiano sono d’accordo. Ti diró di piú, per me dovrebbe valere anche per i giocatori: un bonus pari al 20% dell’ingaggio legato al passaggio almeno del certificato B1 di lingua italiana presso ungente certificatore. La coesione linguistica é la base per poter lavorare bene insieme.

Sugli sponsor... non é l’attivitá principale del CEO, anche se avremmo sperato che fosse la proprietà stessa ad iniettare liquiditá tramite aziende correlate. In mancanza di questa determinazione della proprietá si chiede, a scadenza dei contratti (ad esempio Emirates) di riuscire a strappare accordi pari al valore di mercato. La questione é anche... vale la pena farli? Mi spiego: mettiamo che rinnovi con Emirates, che attualmente ci da 16 all’anno. Dopo 8 anni senza CL e 6 su 8msenza coppe ci sta che Emirates offra meno. Ma vale la pena accettare un rinnovo a 10-12 quando poi, tornando in CL stabili potremmo valere 20-25 milioni? L’uscita sono contratti corti (ma ti puó andare anche peggio) o contratti variabili legati ai risultati (ok scendere a 12, ma se passo i gironi di CL passiamo a 25..).

Quello che mi aspetto dal CEO é che rimetta in piedi la baracca.
Mi aspetto in 3 anni che mi dia una societá tecnicamente in crescita (dove l’anno dopo si fa meglio di quello prima), con un capitale di giocatori, conti equilibrati che permettono di fare scelte e non subirle, avere sotto controllo la situazione con la uefa, senza rischio di squalifiche e con un percorso di uscita dalle penalitá (multe, limitazioni) in fase di compimento, l’avvio di progetti che supportino l’espansione a lungo termine (stadio, cura e sviluppo del brand anche su diversi media, rete e organizzazione commerciale e marketing strutturata, rete di scouting ai massimi livelli).

Non si chiede “il colpo” o “lo sponsor”. Gli si chiede di dare una struttura moderna, efficiente, sostenibile e futuribile a questa societá. Per far questo servono diversi anni e i risultati sul campo non saranno il solo benchmark.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non é cosí.
> 
> Un esempio....
> Higuain per 6 mesi costo 9 milioni per 6 mesi di prestito e 9 milioni di 8ngaggiomlordo per 6 mesi: totale.... 18 milioni, per 6 mesi.
> ...



hai elencato tante operazioni in cui gazidis era già ufficialmente al milan. ma lasciamo perdere stravolgi la realtà.

ti faccio solo notare che gli 11 di piatek per 1 anno non sono così tanti se li paragoni ai 10 (circa?) di leao che è uno da primavera finora.

se ripuliscono così bene agli errori pensa dove saremo tra 2 anni.
per fortuna ha le ore contate aivan.


----------

